# Dental surgery



## fullwood3628 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi all
Has anyone had dental surgery (bone graft/sinus lift) with <Snip>? I am requiring a bone graft and implants. Not sure who is the best dental clinic to go with?
Any comments are welcome
Thanks


----------



## Sira (Oct 23, 2014)

fullwood3628 said:


> Hi all
> Has anyone had dental surgery (bone graft/sinus lift) with <Snip>? I am requiring a bone graft and implants. Not sure who is the best dental clinic to go with?
> Any comments are welcome
> Thanks


It sounds like a big job you are talking here. You might want to go to good reputation hospitals such as Bumrungrad or any teaching government hospitals. It is going to be a long process procedure for any implants!!


----------



## Sira (Oct 23, 2014)

*Dental Surgery*



fullwood3628 said:


> Hi all
> Has anyone had dental surgery (bone graft/sinus lift) with <Snip>? I am requiring a bone graft and implants. Not sure who is the best dental clinic to go with?
> Any comments are welcome
> Thanks


It sounds like a big job you are talking here. You might want to go to good reputation hospitals such as Bumrungrad or any teaching government hospitals. It is going to be a long process procedure for any implants!!


----------



## wellcome (Jan 21, 2015)

I did the canal treatment and teeth mold on it, I went to a clinic to do and they did it very slow, cos 3 hours each times. And the quality is not same as in my home country.
The best way still do it in the well-known hospital, try not visit the clinic outside as you have no idea their skills.


----------

